# hello can you help please



## theblondeangel (Nov 26, 2009)

hi ive been doing my family tree for 1 yr now and ive hit a brick wall for months about about my great uncle edward charlton born in gateshead 1911 ive only just found out he was in the navy and went down with his ship and died young maybe 1929 1935 teens or early twentys thats it all i know dont know a ship what he done nothing.can you help? ive contacted the achives for deaths at sea but they said i would have to go see them and its miles away from where i live or pay somone to to it for me which is looking that way.can anyone help me before a pay for somone to help its my last hope.thank you.kirsty


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Kirsty.
I'm sure someone aboard will be able to tell you where to look for details.
They may ask for more details if you have any such as Royal Navy or Merchant Navy.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome from Canada . I hope you are sucessful in your search . Derek


----------



## theblondeangel (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks for getting back so quickly the info i have is all i know about edward dont know if was royal navy or merchant navy ita been like banging my head off a wall.thank you for any advice given. kirstyx


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

Google his name and you come to a site called curious fox and it lists info about numerous names and from what towns. There was an edward charlton born in 1852 who's father was a sailor but he went off to Canada in 1875. 

I was interested because we had alot of Charlton's in and around Wark-upon-Tyne, ie wark on the North Tyne, up from Hexham. I do beleive there is a house in the village called Charltons House. 

I also worked on a farm called Pasture House just outside of the village of Wark on the road to the Flat Tree and the farmers were called Charlton. 

Good luck


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.cwgc.org/search/
losses of personnel, search by name, war, date, etc ...

You can aslo search memorials on
http://www.roll-of-honour.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Search the National Archives (Catalogue) at 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/search.asp
Use ADM for Royal Navy and BT for Merchant Navy searches.
It is rare not to have to search by surname, and then look for christian name


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Non combat death is
As far as I am aware, a Death at Sea will also be recorded in the Mainland Registers. UK BMD is now available on 
http://www.freebmd.org.uk/cgi/search.pl
up until 1937
There is an Edward Charlton age 78 at death of Gateshead for example. In 1934


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I am curious as to how you came to know that he was in 'the navy' and that 'he went down with his ship'. This all indicates to me that it was an otherwise also important event, the loss of a ship and the crew. Just trying to think of another way around the question.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Just had a look at BT listings and the only 1911 Gateshead Charlton was W, 
born 7th May 1911.
Looking under RN personnel records, no one is listed under those names or place of birth for that date.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/do***entsonline/royal-navy-service.asp
See if there are any clues there or any other ideas ...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.

Thank you for being so helpful as usual Raymond (Treeve).


----------



## theblondeangel (Nov 26, 2009)

hi thank you for all your replys i have looked though cwgc nothing for him done the roll of honour nothing the national achives i would have to go to surrey to look though or pay sombody to do it for me.ive also looked though bdm nothing ive been looking for 1yr for him now all my older members of the family have now passed away and it was my aunt who told me that he was a sailor and went down with his ship and that would make sence because i could not find him and if there wasnt a doctor on the ship then he wouldnt have had a death cert.edward was born in sep 1911 in gateshead to esther charlton nee may which was my great granmother then he vanishes!!! i have looked every where i possibly could.looks like i will have to pay somone to do it for me.thank you again for all your input.kirsty


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

If he was a Seaman he would more than likely be in the 4th register and should (If survived ) have a record I would suggest that you write to the Southampton Archive to see if they have his CR1, CR2 and CR10, supply as much information that you have, his full name, DoB, where born last know address and next of kin

these cards would give the Official No of the ships he served on with dates of engagement the names of which can be looked up http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/

With the Official No you then should be able to search the TNA Kew for the crew agreement and official ships log for the years that you are interested in,
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/search.asp


If the years aren’t in Kew then it could be possible that they are now held in the MUN Newfoundland Canada 
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php


The charge is £ 15:00 for up to three searches of the same surname.

Adrian King
Collection Access officer 
Southampton City Council 
Civic Centre 
Southampton 
SO14 7LY
Direct line 023 8083 2251
Email [email protected]


Hope this is of some little help 
Ray 


The charge is £ 15:00 for up to three searches of the same surname.

Adrian King
Collection Access officer 
Southampton City Council 
Civic Centre 
Southampton 
SO14 7LY
Direct line 023 8083 2251
Email [email protected]


----------



## theblondeangel (Nov 26, 2009)

hi just a thought did the army ever go onto ships in the 1925- 1935 i have a photo of a family member in uniform in a black box looking car but i cant tell if this is edward i was going to send it to bemish to see if they could date it for me and see if they know the uniform etc if i up load it is there anybody here could possilbily have a look for me.thanks kirsty


----------

